# Bumble Bee Goby diet



## bigpow (May 24, 2004)

I have two of them.
They like to eat: live tubifex worms, frozen bloodworms & guppy fry.
I never see them eat any dried food like flake, etc. Or veggie

Not sure if they'll eat snails... my clown loaches will beat them up good if they dare. LOL


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I think Bumblebee Gobies are pretty neat, but I have never kept them.

From what I have read they prefer to live in brackish waters, and thrive on live foods.

Mike


----------



## Tres (Jan 27, 2004)

I could purchase live brine shrimp at my lfs, but I fear the guppies in this particular tank would out compete the Goby's 

I forgot to mention that in my research on Goby's in general, it seems they devour algae...

Any chance the Bumble Bee will do that?

I am somewhat disapointed that the bumble bee's diet seems so different than its very close relatives... it was one of the reasons I chose to get a coouple of Goby's.


----------



## bigpow (May 24, 2004)

well... if your guppies breed like mine (I only have one), rest assure that your bumblebees will thrive.


----------



## sparkysko (Jun 11, 2004)

Howdy,

I've wondered this as well, as I never saw mine eating anything I threw in (except frozen food, maybe once or twice).

After observing them for quite a while, I found out that they eat the small invertebrae's that inhabit my tank. Rotifers, or whatever other tiny 'specks' that you can see running around your tank. They'll chase them, or sit idle until they see one, then *CHOMP*, they'll lunge and suck em in. 

I've seen one pull at a dead ghost shrimp like a dog does with a stuffed toy, but it was bigger than him, so no go. Also, I frequently see them just hop around and 'sneak up' on another fish, bite it in the tail, and hop away.

Cute evil little guys. I have 2 in a 20 gallon, and have not ran out of bugs for them to eat. You'd probably need an established planted tank for them to be well fed. I've never seen them eat algae of any kind, only cyclops and rotifers.


----------



## Bonsai (Jul 26, 2004)

I used to have a 4-5 of those little guys. They were content w/ the diet of frozen bloodworms. Only thing was I had to stick my arm inside the tank w/ a pinch of the bloodworms and drop right in front of them ... otherwise the other fish takes it all. Never seen them even try to eat flakes or any other dried foods I put in front of their face and DEFINITELY never saw them touch algae of any kind.


----------



## Tres (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks... the rotifer explanation seems to be the case with me, as they seem to be healthy, even growing, but I never see them eat anything visible.


----------

